
Over $109bn wiped off Facebook's market cap after growth shock - Ours90
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/jul/26/facebook-market-cap-falls-109bn-dollars-after-growth-shock
======
iamgopal
This company has more revenue than a company which feed 1 percent population
daily. Go figure.

------
patrickaljord
For context, here is $fb stock for the past 12 months [1]
[https://i.imgur.com/R0NwgSb.png](https://i.imgur.com/R0NwgSb.png)

They've fallen and recovered from way more than that (edit: not) this year.

1:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=%24fb&oq=%24fb&aqs=chrome.0....](https://www.google.com/search?q=%24fb&oq=%24fb&aqs=chrome.0.69i59j0j69i65l2j0l2.1051j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8)

~~~
gmu3
None of the drops in that chart are even remotely comparable. Even the local
maximum to the 52 week low over the course of months is smaller so hardly "way
more". Its the largest drop in market cap in a single day ever, so its pretty
uncharted territory whether a company can recover or not.

~~~
iwcmarkxviii
can recover or not? are you kidding me? lol

~~~
TAForObvReasons
It was an open question, after the 2000 crash, whether MSFT would recover. It
took until 2016 to do that.

It was an open question whether EK could recover. We all know how that ended.

------
pcurve
it's still higher than recent low set after the Cambridge incident. The
subsequent runup thereafter was quite aggressive as if the incident never even
took place.

------
wilsonnb2
Maybe someday we will all realize that daily fluctuations in a company's
market cap don't matter.

Just because something happened doesn't make it news.

